# Half size dutch oven bread



## tenspeed (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm planning to make half size dutch oven bread (1-1/2 cups flour vs. 3 cups flour).  I'm assuming that I just cut the remaining ingredients in half (using the NYT recipe).  I'll be using a 3 qt. dutch oven instead of a 6 qt., and I'm guessing that baking time should be the same.  Has anybody done this?  The two of us can't get through a loaf before it starts getting dry, and I don't like previously frozen bread.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 28, 2015)

Check the bread about 5 minutes early.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 4, 2015)

The man in the brown truck delivered the 3-1/2 qt. dutch oven yesterday, so I baked a half size loaf of rye bread this morning.  I made the dough a few days ago and kept it in the refrigerator.  It looked done after 40 minutes, so I checked the temperature.  It was at 209 F, which is done per Serious Eats.  Same crust and crumb as the full size loaf.  Cinisajoy - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2015)

You can make the full recipe and bake half at a time.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 4, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> You can make the full recipe and bake half at a time.


I thought about that, but don't know how long the dough will keep.  The recommendations I read were to refrigerate the dough for up to 5 days.  The dough is so easy to make that it wouldn't save much time to make a full batch and then halve it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2015)

The basic recipe from Artisan Bread in Five Minutes A Day makes enough for four loaves and says it can be refrigerated for up to two weeks. The flavor just continues to develop.

I think it saves time to make a larger batch than to repeatedly get out and put away the ingredients.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 6, 2015)

tenspeed said:


> The man in the brown truck delivered the 3-1/2 qt. dutch oven yesterday, so I baked a half size loaf of rye bread this morning.  I made the dough a few days ago and kept it in the refrigerator.  It looked done after 40 minutes, so I checked the temperature.  It was at 209 F, which is done per Serious Eats.  Same crust and crumb as the full size loaf.  Cinisajoy - thanks for the heads up.




Recipe please.


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 7, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Recipe please.


  There are a number of variations found on the internet.  I mostly follow the NYT recipe.  There is no shortage of YouTube videos on the subject.

No-Knead Bread Recipe - NYT Cooking



  For rye bread I use 2-1/4 cups bread flour, 3/4 cup rye flour, 1 teaspoon sea salt, 1/2 teaspoon yeast, 2 tablespoons caraway seeds, and 1-1/3 cups water.  For a half size loaf I just cut everything in half and bake for 40 minutes.

  I've found that putting the dough in the refrigerator for a few days after the 18 hour rise give it more flavor.  After letting it warm up I fold the dough over itself a couple of times and then put it in a bowl that was lightly oiled with olive oil (covered) for the two hour second rise.  I put the dough on 450 degree rated parchment paper, cut a couple 1/4 inch deep slices across the bread, and then put the parchment paper and dough in the dutch oven.  The parchment paper makes it easier to put in and remove the bread without getting burned.  I bought some high temperature gloves, figuring that I would rather pay $30 now rather than risk getting burned and wishing I would have bought them first.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------

